# Frank Shamrock VS Nick Diaz... April 11th



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

According to a few sites the card will also have Josh Thompson competing.



> Frank Shamrock vs Nick Diaz (170lbs?)
> 
> Benji Radach vs Scott Smith
> 
> Josh Thomson vs TBA


Bloody Elbow....http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/2/6/751733/strikeforce-april-11-card




> MMANews.com has heard rumblings off a blockbuster bout with Frank Shamrock, from a source on each side, that could in fact headline the April 11th offering. Sources close to Diaz have told MMAnews.com that negotiations for the fight are underway with both fighters wanting the bout but nothing has been signed.


MMAnews link......http://www.mmanews.com/other/Nick-D...keforce-411-Frank-Shamrock-Fight-Rumored.html

I'm not seeing Nick making it past Frank. The size difference may be too much for him. 

On a side note......can you guys imagine the antics inside the cage by both fighters? That would be great to watch.


----------



## ThaiSpider (Feb 19, 2008)

i hope this fight does happen would be very entertaining imagine the trash talking these two are gonna be spurting before the fight priceless.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn, Frank Shamrock is going to crush Diaz's face. I think I'd dig that. I think I'd dig that, a lot.

Radach vs Smith is going to be fireworks. I'd love to see Thomson vs Ishida.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmmmm, I dont think I like this idea. It would be fun but is that the tone they want to set? They have a great roster now and having a borderline LW match up with a MW is too Elite freakshowey for me. Would be ok after they established themselves but for their first show? :thumbsdown:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, but JT, it's FRANK SHAMROCK!!!! I'll take anything I can get right now.

As long as Thomson faces someone like Ishida, then this card will be swankness.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Does Frank even care anymore?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Really? Is this going to be at 185? Diaz is going to get killed.

Seriously, this fight makes no sense for either guy, but like Damone said, any Frank is better than no Frank at all.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damone said:


> Yeah, but JT, it's FRANK SHAMROCK!!!! I'll take anything I can get right now.


Oh I no doubt want to see Frank but I just think he needs to be in title contention and a fight with Diaz wont do anything for him. He wins and its a win over a LW. I would love to see him against someone like Misaki, Villasenor, or Ninja


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

How would Diaz wins this? I mean even without the size advantage Frank is better everywhere.

Frank kills Nick and I smile.

This card IMO will be fun.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Nick will probably send Frank a bunch of incoherent letters telling him how much he sucks and Frank will undoubtly do a Nick Diaz parody on Youtube (like he did with Phil Baroni http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5pQKP4caT4)!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

maybe Franks not better on the ground anymore, remember when he fought Renzo? He was taken down at will and kept there, and I know the ending of that fight was bullshit thats not the point the point is is he was getting bested in the ground fighting aspect. Frank is soo washed up shit he just got his arm broke bya CungLee kick, has cung lee ever done that to anyone before? I hope it s true though what would be next for Frank if he got beat by a smaller Nick Diaz? It would be entertaining but why dont he fight Tito again? that would be more interesting.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Another awesome atmospheric fight.

These guys would be absolutely amazing to watch.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just dont get the reaoning behind this fight, the size diffrence is to much, I dont see it being a great fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I know it is a size difference, but Nick isn't a typical LW.

He cuts weight to weigh in at 160. And he's even missed that weight a couple of times. EliteXCs LW div was at 160.

What weight class was he fighting when he fought Robbie Lawler in the UFC WW or MW? I'm not sure about that one. I do know that he's had a few WW fights against Sean Sherk, Drew Fickett and Diego Sanchez.

I'm interested if this will be at MW or catchweight.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nick is like Mach Sakurai, he's a light welterweight that can make that cut to 160-161 but not 155. The Robbie Lawler fight was at 170 

Shamrock knows Diaz is the kind of guy he can sell out in San Jose with and push the fight broadly. It's smart, but more show than sport and very entertaining


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

J.P. said:


> I know it is a size difference, but Nick isn't a typical LW.
> 
> He cuts weight to weigh in at 160. And he's even missed that weight a couple of times. EliteXCs LW div was at 160.
> 
> ...


All of Diaz's UFC fights were at WW. 

I'm also interested to see if this fight will be at either 185 or a catchweight. I just hope this happens. Frank Shamrock could punch Nick Diaz in the face a million times. This could be glorious. The pre-fight trashtalking alone is enough to give a hetero man a boner.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

This will be great!!

I'm going with my boy Nick Diaz by sub. Franks over the hill and Diaz is at his best when he is givin no chance at winning. I mean seriously, when Diaz is a heavy favorite he disappoints, but as an underdog he's as game as anyone. This is not the same Frank Shamrock of old.

The trashtalking and antics, both in and out of the ring will be great. I'm calling it for Diaz.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Nick looks like he has filled out a bit when i seen him in Nate's corner, he looked like he was close to 200lbs, maybe he had not been training much but his arms looked pretty toned.

I think this is an awesome fight and i love the the Radach/Smith fight too, i love any fight with Scott Smith in because you know some one is getting KO'd.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

You know alot of people on this forum talk all kinds of trash bout Nick and Nate Diaz just because of their attitude, me myself love the young gangsta crap shit from them, at least they are real fighters and can back it up. Nick put one of the best submissions ive ever seen in a real fight on Gomi (GO GO PLATA) plus gave him a boxing clinic, if any of you guys have not seen that fight, see it its beatiful. I think Franks too big for diaz, hell didnt he weighin at just under 200 when he fought Tito? oh yeah that was when he was on steroids. So maybe they do weigh bout the same. Just think if Frankyboy wins he can call out Urijah Faber next that would sell out San Jose. lol


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Update....*

The fight is confirmed.



> Former Strikeforce middleweight champion Frank Shamrock will make his return to competitive fighting after a one year layoff when he takes on Nick Diaz during Strikeforce’s next event on April 11 at the HP Pavilion and San Jose, Calif.
> 
> The matchup had been rumored for the past several days but FiveOuncesOfPain.com was able to confirm early Tuesday morning that the fight has been finalized. An official announcement could be made Tuesday during a joint conference call to be hosted by Strikeforce and television partner Showtime.
> 
> Shamrock, 23-9-2, fights at 185 pounds while Diaz, 18-7, primarily has competed at 160 and 170 pounds. As such, it was not immediately clear what weight the fight between the two California-based fighters will be contested at. However, Diaz has gone on the record before in interviews and stated that he would have no issue going up in weight if the right opportunity presented itself.


Link....http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2009/02...nick-diaz-set-for-strikeforces-april-11-show/


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well at least we will see Frankie get a high profile win. I dont give Diaz much chance here at all. Just hope the rest of the card is solid competitive matchups


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

just read on sherdog that its at a catch weight of 179lbs.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

at first when I heard about this fight, I wasnt too impressed, I thought Frank should fight someone bigger but hell Diaz is like 6'2" so im sure hes filling out with age. And like Damone said just listening to Franks pre-fight hype is usually hillarious. Diaz would be maybe trying to revenge his teachers Ceasars embarrasing KO loss to Frank and Frank needs to pump up his northern Cali reputation. This fight sounds good to me. Off the subject but did anyone see Frank on youtube with a bald cap on and a cigar imitating Dana White? EFING priceless


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

DJ Syko said:


> just read on sherdog that its at a catch weight of 179lbs.


I guess that means Nick can drink all the salt water he wants and not have to worry about coming in 9 pds over the limit!:laugh: 

Seriously though I never thought I see the day when I root for Frank Shamrock. As much as I dislike him, I hate Diaz 10x as bad. War Frank!!!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

In a sense it's a stupid fight. But in another sense it's absolutely genius. Who can rile up the crowd and stir up more shit than these two? Should be a good hit for Strikeforce, and I see Shamrock taking it.

Also, I'm really not going to sit back and flame any org. for putting on fights like this while Brock Lesnar is HW champ.

I would have much rather seen Diaz in the DREAM WW GP instead. A fight with Mayhem would have been sweet.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

frank wins by murder


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> frank wins by murder


Thats what everyone said when he fought Cung Lee


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Frank is going to have to lay off the bench pressing and curls for this one. 179, holy shit


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Frank is going to have to lay off the bench pressing and curls for this one. 179, holy shit


oh he'll make it no worries, he only walks around at around 192-195 , matt hughes walks around the same and he cuts to 170 everytime he fights so


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Diaz needs to watch the Renzo fight and take notes. At 179 he might be able to put Frank on his back and use his superior bjj. I dont think his pitter patter striking will phase Shamrock.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

plazzman said:


> In a sense it's a stupid fight. But in another sense it's absolutely genius. Who can rile up the crowd and stir up more shit than these two? Should be a good hit for Strikeforce, and I see Shamrock taking it.
> 
> Also, I'm really not going to sit back and flame any org. for putting on fights like this while Brock Lesnar is HW champ.
> 
> I would have much rather seen Diaz in the DREAM WW GP instead. A fight with Mayhem would have been sweet.


I agree with pretty much all of this post except I think there is one person that people get pissed off at than these two.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Diaz needs to watch the Renzo fight and take notes. At 179 he might be able to put Frank on his back and use his superior bjj. I dont think his pitter patter striking will phase Shamrock.


Little KJ Noons tore him up bad, Frank will ruin his shit in a bad way. Both guys have shitty wrestling though


----------



## rdrush (Mar 5, 2007)

jcal said:


> You know alot of people on this forum talk all kinds of trash bout Nick and Nate Diaz just because of their attitude, me myself love the young gangsta crap shit from them, at least they are real fighters and can back it up. Nick put one of the best submissions ive ever seen in a real fight on Gomi (GO GO PLATA) plus gave him a boxing clinic, if any of you guys have not seen that fight, see it its beatiful. I think Franks too big for diaz, hell didnt he weighin at just under 200 when he fought Tito? oh yeah that was when he was on steroids. So maybe they do weigh bout the same. Just think if Frankyboy wins he can call out Urijah Faber next that would sell out San Jose. lol


Boxing clinic? You might want to watch that fight again, as Gomi was tearin shit up until he gassed. This card is looking pretty good so far.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Diaz is going to look worse after this fight than he did after the Gomi fight. Frank is going to maul him and I'm gonna love it.

Frank loves when he fights unstable guys who will talk back at him (i.e. Baroni and Tito). Diaz definitely fits that bill. Frank is going to be all up in Diaz's head pre-fight, and then proceed to tear him up during the fight.

As far as relevance goes, this fight has none.

As far as a business decision to expand the Strikeforce name, given all their recent acquisitions and draw a larger than normal fan base to their event, it's brilliant. This will be a good way for them to put on something entertaining (but still somewhat legitimate) to show that they can be on live network tv.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I agree with pretty much all of this post except I think there is one person that people get pissed off at than these two.


Yeah, well no one cares about Kimbo anymore, and I doubt Strikeforce would be as stupid as EXC to bank on him.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Nick throws pillow punches. 

Gomi gassed like crazy from staying up all night doing blow off Vegas hooker's chests so that fight is a bad gauge for his power and striking. Gomi was more tired then anything and he still beat Nick's face in. 

Frank is going to maul Nick something bad in the stand up. It could get interesting though on the ground. It will be interesting to see if either fighter will take it there since we know Frank doesnt even find the ground game interesting these days. 

Theirs a lot of fights I would much rather see for both fighters but eh Ill take this one. Like everyone said the shit talking should be epic.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow, this fight is going to be HILARIOUS. I cannot wait for the hype videos.

Noons/Thompson will be a kickass fight as well.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Yeah, well no one cares about Kimbo anymore, and I doubt Strikeforce would be as stupid as EXC to bank on him.


I wasn't talking about Kimbo, but I heard on the radio that Kimbo might not even want to do MMA anymore(I am saying it that way because he could always go back to youtube). I forget the reason why but I do know for sure that Bas isn't training him anymore because he did stuff Bas asked him not to do.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

look forward to this. frankie will destroy him


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Wow, this fight is going to be HILARIOUS. I cannot wait for the hype videos.


This right hear is why this fight will be so successful, the pre hype stuff will be fantastic!

I think they can also work the Gracie Vs Shamrock angle a bit hear aswell, Frank KOED Nick's mentor Cesar Gracie, Nick could play the good old revenge angle, not that he is gonna get any.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Diaz needs to watch the Renzo fight and take notes. At 179 he might be able to put Frank on his back and use his superior bjj. I dont think his pitter patter striking will phase Shamrock.


I definitely agree about Diaz not having the power to put Shamrock away. I couldn't see Diaz subbing Shamrock, either, but his chances on the ground are definitely more broad.

Shamrock should take this by decision.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

what the hell was nick thinking? He couldnt make it in the ufc so he decides to pick a fight with arguably one of the best MWs of all time.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*A quick snip from Five ounces........*



> “Nick Diaz is similar to me. He grew up in a broken home, had abusive parents, and really had a tough childhood,” Shamrock said. “So we have common bonds…I know he wasn’t too happy when I knocked out his coach Cesar and he said some words afterwards that got him into this fight. We’re in a fight. I don’t care about Nick. He’s a nice guy and I’m going to knock him out and we’ll go on to the next one.”
> 
> Internet critics are already complaining about the weight disparity for this catchweight fight that will be contested at 179 pounds. Despite Diaz fighting primarily at 170 pounds and Shamrock at 185, the men are very similar in size.
> 
> ...


Link......http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2009/02/11/snowden-strikeforce-strikes-hard/


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

i think this is a rediculous match up. Bush league.

Diaz should be fighting for a strap, if not in exc/sho then in Dream. Frank, well Frank is just avoiding fighting guys his own size after the way Cung demolished him in my personal opinion.

Frank takes a boring decision probably, but i'll be cheering for a diaz sub if i even watch this rediculous matchup.


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

shatterproof said:


> i think this is a rediculous match up. Bush league.
> 
> Diaz should be fighting for a strap, if not in exc/sho then in Dream. Frank, well Frank is just avoiding fighting guys his own size after the way Cung demolished him in my personal opinion.
> 
> Frank takes a boring decision probably, but i'll be cheering for a diaz sub if i even watch this rediculous matchup.



Demolishing, please watch that fight again...........Frank has a solid chin. Frank was picking him apart, the kicks did it to Sham WOW!!!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Frank Shamrock would probably take it by boring decision? Since when has Frank been in a boring fight?

Frank's going to pick Nick apart. Diaz has shitty takedowns and his striking is overrated. His defense is garbage. I mean, freakin' Thomas Denny landed some good shots. THOMAS DENNY!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

rdrush said:


> Boxing clinic? You might want to watch that fight again, as Gomi was tearin shit up until he gassed. This card is looking pretty good so far.


I was waiting to hear that but what happenened after he gassed?



Damone said:


> Frank Shamrock would probably take it by boring decision? Since when has Frank been in a boring fight?
> 
> Frank's going to pick Nick apart. Diaz has shitty takedowns and his striking is overrated. His defense is garbage. I mean, freakin' Thomas Denny landed some good shots. THOMAS DENNY!


Noooo not Thomas Denny please nooo.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

i can't freaking wait for this, always awesome to see frank fighting and nick is always fun to watch, most of the time anyways, nick better pray that frank willingly gives him an arm or leg.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Man, the thrash talk is gonna be like in a wrasslin match!:thumb02:


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry fellas but fanboyisms aside it is a rediculous matchup that would draw nothing but ire of fans worldwide if it were held in the UFC. They should be looking for ways to include Nick and Frank in their respective classes before holding a ludicris superfight between a LW and a MW. stick that in your neg-rep-leaving pipes and smoke it, pft.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

why would it ire the fans worldwide if it happened in the ufc? I couldn't care if they were fighting behind a shed behind a KFC this has fun fight written all over it, quit whining.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Dear lord I would pay good money to watch Shamrock beat the ghetto out of Diaz. The smack talk in this one could be epic.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

cplmac said:


> Dear lord I would pay good money to watch Shamrock beat the ghetto out of Diaz. The smack talk in this one could be epic.


lol its not going to be easy to beat the ghetto out of Diaz but I think Frank is wily enough to avoid Diaz's subs and work his way to a GNP decision with some stand up mixed in there too.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

So if Nick Diaz wins will everyone finally shut up and give this guy the credit he deserves?? Beating the number one light weight fighter in the world (at the time) and getting fight of the year just isin't enough for most people. People love to hate Nick.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

A1yola06 said:


> So if Nick Diaz wins will everyone finally shut up and give this guy the credit he deserves?? Beating the number one light weight fighter in the world (at the time) and getting fight of the year just isin't enough for most people. People love to hate Nick.


I love Nick.
I hate Nate.
I LOVE Frank.

Should be a good fun fight even if it doesnt mean anything for the advancement of either guy. Of course in Strikeforce they may just grant Frankie a title shot even if he just beats a LW. Hopefully with a new bigger, better roster they will get a structured title shot arrangement where the champs actually defend regularly. 

Have I said how excited I am by the possibilities of this? 
I am excited!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Frank is going to take this. Frank will also make the cut pretty easy i think... iv seen the guy on the treadmills in the gym. He Sprints for like an hour on and off its pretty ridicoulus.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Frank is going to take this. Frank will also make the cut pretty easy i think... iv seen the guy on the treadmills in the gym. He Sprints for like an hour on and off its pretty ridicoulus.


I thought you were the one who trained at AKA? You also train with Frank at his gym?


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

Think what you want, I think some way or another Nick is going to shock a lot of people and sub Shamrock.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

The cool thing about this fight, is you can never completely count Diaz out. And coming in as a heavy underdog usually plays to his favor.

My brain says Frank by mutilation, but my heart says Diaz by miracle. :thumb02:

And man, to the people complaining about this fight... If you can't enjoy the ballyhoo that will surround this fight, then you just don't know how to have fun. lol


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

The weight difference isn't that big an issue here. 

A few months back Diaz couldn't even cut to 160 to fight Mushin Combrey. He Came in 8 lbs over the limit. 8 lbs.

Catchweight of 179? Diaz used to have to cut to make 170 in the UFC. Shamrock is coming in at 179 also. This aint the freak fight that some are making it out to be.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

J.P. said:


> The weight difference isn't that big an issue here.
> 
> A few months back Diaz couldn't even cut to 160 to fight Mushin Combrey. He Came in 8 lbs over the limit. 8 lbs.
> 
> Catchweight of 179? Diaz used to have to cut to make 170 in the UFC. Shamrock is coming in at 179 also. *This aint the freak fight that some are making it out to be.*


Even if it was I wouldn't care, I like freak fights.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Lotus said:


> why would it ire the fans worldwide if it happened in the ufc? I couldn't care if they were fighting behind a shed behind a KFC this has fun fight written all over it, quit whining.


oh yeah, i cried into my pillow until i fell asleep last night. Grow up. FYI, ire isn't a verb.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

JT42 said:


> I thought you were the one who trained at AKA? You also train with Frank at his gym?


No i go to the same gym he goes to.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> No i go to the same gym he goes to.


Wha?!?!



SideWays222 said:


> After watching the event online. I decided to go there and blow of some steam... never been there on a saturday. Turns out they close at 12pm but they still left the door unlocked. I walk in there and notice nobody is there but like 5 fighters. MikeSwick,Josh Koscheck,Jon Fitch and i think josh thompson was there and some other guy. Im staring at them training for like 45 seconds before they notice im there. They basically tell me to leave and come back monday and the funniest part or should i say scariest part was when Koscheck approached me like he was about to fight me. He just stood like 5 feet away all pumped up and mugging me. Save to say i just said sorry and left. lol


http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/49992-so-i-go-into-aka-today.html

So this is when you went to AKA...

And you also go to another gym to work out with Frank Shamrock? You must be pretty in shape, man. When is your UFC debut? :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> Wha?!?!
> 
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/49992-so-i-go-into-aka-today.html
> ...


Whoa
Im shocked that people still don't get it.

Gym as in Lifting weights gym. Not as in a MMA gym. AKA doesn't have any weights in their gym but they actually started making a new room and from what i hear weights are supposed to go in there.

Frank used to go to 24 hours fitness but i haven't seen him there in a while since he moved.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> oh yeah, i cried into my pillow until i fell asleep last night. Grow up. FYI, ire isn't a verb.


look all i said was whining, whatever you do after your father puts you "to bed" is none of mine or this forums buisness.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Lotus said:


> why would it ire the fans worldwide if it happened in the ufc? I couldn't care if they were fighting behind a shed behind a KFC this has fun fight written all over it, quit whining.


Thats a good post!:thumbsup:


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

J.P. said:


> This aint the freak fight that some are making it out to be.


I am not really viewing it as a freak show match from the standpoint of a huge size difference but more from the standpoint of, both guys should be near title contention and I think fighting someone outside of their weightclass shouldnt help their standing in the contender line. 

However, from a purely entertainment standpoint, this will be a very fun fight!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damone said:


>


I totally remember ordering Showtime just so I could watch Destiny. I was so pissed when Renzo said he couldnt continue b/c I felt like Frank had that fight won. He pulled a Varner lol. 

As a side note though that was also the night that Crazy Horse KO'd Noons. How fun was that? Bennett is so crazy I love him


----------



## KnockedTFO! (Feb 4, 2007)

2 very attractive names in mma to get high ratings for sure but the fight itself is so one sided. You just gotta think BJ Penn, practically a BJJ god that couldn't do anything against GSP. Why? because GSP just was simply too much for him size & strength-wise. Shamrock will beat the living day lights out of Diaz like a step son.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

KnockedTFO! said:


> 2 very attractive names in mma to get high ratings for sure but the fight itself is so one sided. You just gotta think BJ Penn, practically a BJJ god that couldn't do anything against GSP. Why? because GSP was simply too *SKILLED*. Shamrock will beat the living day lights out of Diaz like a step son.



i made it right


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

KnockedTFO! said:


> 2 very attractive names in mma to get high ratings for sure but the fight itself is so one sided. You just gotta think BJ Penn, practically a BJJ god that couldn't do anything against GSP. Why? because GSP just was simply too much for him size & strength-wise. Shamrock will beat the living day lights out of Diaz like a step son.


Your probably right but I hope we get at least 1 round out of it, like a Hagler- Hearns type round.


----------



## RAMPAGEFAN44 (May 13, 2008)

Sinister said:


> Really? Is this going to be at 185? Diaz is going to get killed.
> 
> Seriously, this fight makes no sense for either guy, but like Damone said, any Frank is better than no Frank at all.


I hope Frank breaks his loud mouthed f**kin jaw then kicks nate in the nuts


----------

